# Wanted To Buy UTV



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Looking for a side by side 4x4 UTV with a dump bed. I’m only interested in like new, no more than 2-3yrs old as an alternative to buying new. Please review pm with what you have, price, and if you are willing to deliver to 44280. Cash buyer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

buy a kubota ,mines 12yrs old never been to the shop. do my own oil/filters . look how the others are built then look at a kubota lots a steel in a kubota.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

We have a kubota 900XRTV and like bounty hunter said it is top notch. We drove every kind we could find and and the boss hands down chose the kubota as best to drive and build. We've had it a few years and it is a real work horse. It is out on the farm every day we are home. Keep them greased and serviced and they will serve you a longtime. I have friends who have bought others and none are as happy as us kubota owners.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Kubota is what our park system swears by. I'll say they run em like no tomorrow using them for everything from pulling downed trees back on the trails where they can't get tractors to plowing snow on the walks. They won't buy anything else


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

here,s a little story.back in 1989 I bought a kubota B9200 an mower $8900. ouch sold it in 2009. for $9000.


----------

